# Acai Berry



## tonyandkory (Apr 25, 2012)

We bought 4 oz of powdered Acai berries and thought about making a wine out of it. 

I was thinking probably a one gallon but IDK because it is condensed. 

any one ever done anything like this before?

any thoughts on a recipe?

I was thinking......

4 oz Acai berry powder
1 lb raisins
water to 1.25 gallon 
sugar to 1.100 sg
bring to a simmer and let steep. 
add to primary then bentonite and yeast

Thoughts?


----------

